# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  pci sata controller will nicht booten

## prostetnik

pci-sata-controller will nicht die HD booten

hier:
einen alten Computer der noch keine SATA-Schnittstelle für die neue SATA-HD besitzt.
Des wegen habe ich eine "preiswerten" PCI-SATA-Karte eingebaut (DeLOCK), die bereits in einem anderen PC unter Linux gut funktionierte.
Selbstredent auch hier im BIOS unter "Other Boot Device" "SCSI..." eingestellt und
... Nichts!

Eine ganze Weile habe ich gefummelt. Linux openSUSE 11.1 zu installieren, war kein Problem, weil das über die Netz-Installations-CD lief. Als ich aber die CD entfernte, konnte ich die SATA-Platte nicht zum booten bewegen.

Die Lösung hier:
Soundkarte ausgebaut u. Steckplatz für Controller gewechselt.
Nun bootets einwandfrei - ich hielt es nicht für möglich.

Ergo: alles 'mal auch hardware-mäßig durchprobieren.

gruß
prostetnik

----------

